# DIY Elk hunting partner needed for SW Montana 2017.



## buckykm1

I am Starting to meet some guys with potential, I had Breakfast with one on Saturday, and met the other one at the I 96 Speedway Saturday evening, both seem really nice, and pretty much what I am looking for in a partner, but I still have a couple more guys to meet with and talk to this week, but the search is getting narrowed down.

Kevin


----------



## buckykm1

I think that after talking to a bunch of guys, I may have finally meet the right one, we are meeting again on Friday, and that will give me a better idea, but so far we have really clicked.

Kevin


----------



## jmpgrr

H


buckykm1 said:


> I think that after talking to a bunch of guys, I may have finally meet the right one, we are meeting again on Friday, and that will give me a better idea, but so far we have really clicked.
> 
> Kevin


ey Kevin
If it doesn't pan out I'd be interested. I live up in the tip of the mitt.....I am home until August on vacation ..... Feel free to pm me

Jeff


----------



## buckykm1

jmpgrr said:


> H
> 
> ey Kevin
> If it doesn't pan out I'd be interested. I live up in the tip of the mitt.....I am home until August on vacation ..... Feel free to pm me
> 
> Jeff



Hi Jeff 
thanks for the offer, but really you are just too far away for us to meet on a regular basis to get to know each other,
I made the mistake a couple of years ago of not getting to know my partner, and it turned into a total nightmare. ended up coming home 4 days early because of it.
so now getting to know someone before a trip is mandatory.
realistically someone needs to live within a hour or less of me for this to work.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## kbb3358

Kevin,
Have you chosen your partner yet? Been following your post but haven't seen any lately.


----------



## buckykm1

kbb3358 said:


> Kevin,
> Have you chosen your partner yet? Been following your post but haven't seen any lately.



Not yet, I have been super busy with work, and haven't had a lot of free time to spend with guys, but there are a couple of people that seem real interested.
so hopefully I will have it figured out soon.

Kevin


----------



## QDMAMAN

buckykm1 said:


> Not yet, I have been super busy with work, and haven't had a lot of free time to spend with guys, but there are a couple of people that seem real interested.
> so hopefully I will have it figured out soon.
> 
> Kevin



Yikes! Two months out!


----------



## buckykm1

I'm looking for 2017


----------



## QDMAMAN

buckykm1 said:


> I'm looking for 2017



Oh! You mean like the thread title says? :cwm27:ne_eye:


----------



## buckykm1

I must admit, it does amaze me how hard it is to find someone that wants to go on a western Elk hunt on a regular basis.
I have had guys contact me all excited and gung ho about it, and then 3 or 4 weeks later they aren't interested anymore. ( maybe they should okay it there Wife before contacting me ) lol
or they want to bring someone else along too, even tho I make it very clear that I am looking for only one person.
I had 1 guy call me a ass, because I told him that I wouldn't take his son too.
and my ad clearly says one person and only 1.
I just don't understand people.

Kevin


----------



## Forest Meister

buckykm1 said:


> I must admit, it does amaze me how hard it is to find someone that wants to go on a western Elk hunt on a regular basis.
> I have had guys contact me all excited and gung ho about it, and then 3 or 4 weeks later they aren't interested anymore. ( maybe they should okay it there Wife before contacting me ).......
> Kevin



One word, AMEN!


----------



## Ranger Ray

I have fished and hunted with the same guys for 40 years. Heck it's hard for us sometimes to get along. :lol:


----------



## buckykm1

Ranger Ray said:


> I have fished and hunted with the same guys for 40 years. Heck it's hard for us sometimes to get along. :lol:



That is true for sure, I have meet and talked to a fair amount of guys, and after 5 minutes talking with a lot of them, I knew that I sure didn't want to spend 2 weeks with them.

Kevin


----------



## The Doob

Stay strong Bucky!!! I am on the other end of this, i.e. I was invited to go on an archery elk hunt in the Bozeman area this fall but the individual involved is having issues with some others. I've already spent over a grand (and that is buying stuff at cost) and have been shooting regularly. I am in a position that I can go at the drop of a hat but I am getting anxious. It wouldn't be the worst thing in the world if it didn't happen until next year but the not knowing is getting taxing.


----------



## Duwammer

The Doob said:


> Stay strong Bucky!!! I am on the other end of this, i.e. I was invited to go on an archery elk hunt in the Bozeman area this fall but the individual involved is having issues with some others. I've already spent over a grand (and that is buying stuff at cost) and have been shooting regularly. I am in a position that I can go at the drop of a hat but I am getting anxious. It wouldn't be the worst thing in the world if it didn't happen until next year but the not knowing is getting taxing.


Their is nothing like being in elk camp. I've went to Wyoming several times with no tag in my pocket just so I could hang out and help with the packing elk out.

Plus it's nice to see my brother and a very close friend in person versus talking or texting all year long.


----------



## pigeon

buckykm1 said:


> That is true for sure, I have meet and talked to a fair amount of guys, and after 5 minutes talking with a lot of them, I knew that I sure didn't want to spend 2 weeks with them.
> 
> Kevin


Well every think maybe it's u Bucky lol


----------



## buckykm1

pigeon said:


> Well every think maybe it's u Bucky lol



Maybe, But my Fireman friend that just retired has made about 6 trips with me, and has never had a problem going with me. except for his Wife bitching about it. lol. or a handful of other people over the years.
seems like to many people these days seem to think a hunting trip is just a excuse to get away and drink.

Kevin


----------



## The Doob

Well, I am taxed no longer. Found out today that it just isn't going to work out this year. In one way it's a bummer but on the other hand it gives me time to be better prepared. I will just have to live vicariously though others trips/experiences for 2016. Thank you to all the other posters that share their adventures


----------



## buckykm1

The Doob said:


> Well, I am taxed no longer. Found out today that it just isn't going to work out this year. In one way it's a bummer but on the other hand it gives me time to be better prepared. I will just have to live vicariously though others trips/experiences for 2016. Thank you to all the other posters that share their adventures



Sorry to hear that, hopefully I have some good stories to share in a couple of months.

Kevin


----------



## TVCJohn

The wife and I may head to Montana again next year for an extended stay and recon property. 

I see Ennis has/had a big fire near there a couple weeks back.


----------



## buckykm1

Forest Meister said:


> At least half!


unfortunately, it seems like a lot of guys don't think the same way we do.
there loss not mine.

Kevin


----------



## buckykm1

Some Guys still amaze me.
I spent 2 years researching Montana before I ever hunted there, and have spent 8 years scouting and hunting it now to learn it, & I spend a couple of hundred hours every year studying Maps & Google Earth, to find and learn new spots.
and some guys just seem to think that I am just going to tell them everything that I know about MT. lol

I talked to and meet a guy from Elkhart a few days ago. 
he was very demanding about me giving him the unit s I hunt in,
well I gave him some unit numbers, but I hope he is part Mountain Goat, if he thinks that he will ever hunt them, because they are in some of the steepest country in MT.

needless to say, I crossed him off the list. lol

I am meeting with 2 more guys today & Sunday.

Kevin


----------



## buckykm1

Well after meeting & talking to a bunch of guys, I believe my hunting partner search is over.

Kevin


----------



## Forest Meister

Decided to go by yourself, right? FM


----------



## buckykm1

Forest Meister said:


> Decided to go by yourself, right? FM



lol,
Actually no, I meet a guy in about the same situation I am, his partner had a stroke and can't hunt any more.
but he still wants to go out west every year like I do, he has also had some bad experiences trying to find a regular partner again, so hopefully this will turn into a yearly thing for both of us.

Kevin


----------



## WMU05

buckykm1 said:


> Some Guys still amaze me.
> I spent 2 years researching Montana before I ever hunted there, and have spent 8 years scouting and hunting it now to learn it, & I spend a couple of hundred hours every year studying Maps & Google Earth, to find and learn new spots.
> and some guys just seem to think that I am just going to tell them everything that I know about MT. lol
> 
> I talked to and meet a guy from Elkhart a few days ago.
> he was very demanding about me giving him the unit s I hunt in,
> well I gave him some unit numbers, but I hope he is part Mountain Goat, if he thinks that he will ever hunt them, because they are in some of the steepest country in MT.
> 
> needless to say, I crossed him off the list. lol
> 
> I am meeting with 2 more guys today & Sunday.
> 
> Kevin


So you want someone to go out west to hunt with you but you won't give him the units you're going to hunt? Sounds like you're looking for a camp aid and expense splitter, not a "partner".


----------



## buckykm1

WMU05 said:


> So you want someone to go out west to hunt with you but you won't give him the units you're going to hunt? Sounds like you're looking for a camp aid and expense splitter, not a "partner".


it's pretty easy to figure out when someone just wants info, from you.
once I know that I have someone serious, and not just trying to learn what I have spent 10 years learning, i share.
but I will be dammed if I am giving you everything I have learned the first time I meet you.

Kevin


----------



## WMU05

buckykm1 said:


> it's pretty easy to figure out when someone just wants info, from you.
> once I know that I have someone serious, and not just trying to learn what I have spent 10 years learning, i share.
> but I will be dammed if I am giving you everything I have learned the first time I meet you.
> 
> Kevin


There's a big difference between telling someone "everything I have learned" and letting them know which units you hunt. Think of it from the other guys perspective, he's meeting with someone that wants him to drop 4 figures and a couple weeks of time to join him on a big trip, and the guy won't even tell him where they're going? 

I'm a planner myself. The first question I'd ask on an initial meeting would be which units we're hunting. I'd want to go do all the research myself to confirm if these are areas that would provide the type of hunt I was interested in. I wouldn't want to waste anymore of anyone's time if I didn't want to hunt this particular area.


----------



## buckykm1

WMU05 said:


> There's a big difference between telling someone "everything I have learned" and letting them know which units you hunt. Think of it from the other guys perspective, he's meeting with someone that wants him to drop 4 figures and a couple weeks of time to join him on a big trip, and the guy won't even tell him where they're going?
> 
> I'm a planner myself. The first question I'd ask on an initial meeting would be which units we're hunting. I'd want to go do all the research myself to confirm if these are areas that would provide the type of hunt I was interested in. I wouldn't want to waste anymore of anyone's time if I didn't want to hunt this particular area.


Like I said, it was very clear about all he was looking for.
don't be so quick to judge when you weren't there to hear him.
I give general info the first time I meet someone, like I hunt the Bozeman area.
I don't give unit #s till it gets well past the first meeting.
there are way to many guys to lazy to do the research themselves and think people should just give them everything you spent years learning.
giving out detailed info to everyone is what can ruin a good area.


----------



## WMU05

buckykm1 said:


> Like I said, it was very clear about all he was looking for.
> don't be so quick to judge when you weren't there to hear him.
> I give general info the first time I meet someone, like I hunt the Bozeman area.
> I don't give unit #s till it gets well past the first meeting.
> there are way to many guys to lazy to do the research themselves and think people should just give them everything you spent years learning.
> giving out detailed info to everyone is what can ruin a good area.


Hey, I'm only judging what you typed. You said you won't give unit #s until well past the first meeting. I'm just giving you some friendly feedback that this may be hurting your recruiting efforts. There are many people like me, who wouldn't waste time on an additional meeting if they didn't get unit numbers up front. Not because I'd want to steal your spot, but because I'd want to do my own research before investing anymore time. 

Why should someone spend a bunch of time "getting to know you" if they later find out you're hunting a unit(s) they have no interest in? 

Remember, interviews are always two-way streets...


----------



## buckykm1

WMU05 said:


> Hey, I'm only judging what you typed. You said you won't give unit #s until well past the first meeting. I'm just giving you some friendly feedback that this may be hurting your recruiting efforts. There are many people like me, who wouldn't waste time on an additional meeting if they didn't get unit numbers up front. Not because I'd want to steal your spot, but because I'd want to do my own research before investing anymore time.
> 
> Why should someone spend a bunch of time "getting to know you" if they later find out you're hunting a unit(s) they have no interest in?
> 
> Remember, interviews are always two-way streets...


And I understand what your saying, but at 64 yrs old I am pretty good at reading people. and sorting thru the BS.
I think that we just look at the first meeting from different perspectives, to me it is more about being compatable with someone for 2 weeks, more than giving out exact details. I can tell in a matter of minutes whether I want to spend 2 weeks with someone, and I knew I didn't with this guy.
also my typing skills suck, so you really can't go totally by what I type. lol
anyone that looks at the stats at all knows SW MT. has the largest elk herd in MT.
I answer general questions like elevation I camp & hunt at, how many elk I see on a average year, size of average Bulls, will even show pictures of the terrain, to give them a idea of what the country is like. and I hunt NF, BLM & State land.
but I won't give unit #s till I feel they are serious, there are too many guys just looking for easy info.

But if you read the rest of the posts, my search is over, I have a hunting partner, and I believe it could very well be long term.

Kevin


----------



## QDMAMAN

buckykm1 said:


> there are way to many guys to lazy to do the research themselves and think people should just give them everything you spent years learning.
> giving out detailed info to everyone is what can ruin a good area.


BINGO!


----------



## WMU05

buckykm1 said:


> And I understand what your saying, but at 64 yrs old I am pretty good at reading people. and sorting thru the BS.
> I think that we just look at the first meeting from different perspectives, to me it is more about being compatable with someone for 2 weeks, more than giving out exact details. I can tell in a matter of minutes whether I want to spend 2 weeks with someone, and I knew I didn't with this guy.
> also my typing skills suck, so you really can't go totally by what I type. lol
> anyone that looks at the stats at all knows SW MT. has the largest elk herd in MT.
> I answer general questions like elevation I camp & hunt at, how many elk I see on a average year, size of average Bulls, will even show pictures of the terrain, to give them a idea of what the country is like. and I hunt NF, BLM & State land.
> but I won't give unit #s till I feel they are serious, there are too many guys just looking for easy info.
> 
> But if you read the rest of the posts, my search is over, I have a hunting partner, and I believe it could very well be long term.
> 
> Kevin


Sounds fair. I'm glad you found a partner.


----------



## kbb3358

Good to hear that you found a partner.


----------



## The Doob

Good to hear you found someone, hope it works out for the both of you with the only problem being how to get two big bulls home :woohoo1:


----------



## kbb3358

He's got the trailer. We brought home two bull elk and all our gear in an S10. Didn't think we were going to be able to get racks in. It can be done.


----------



## kbb3358

Kevin I don't blame you one bit for not giving out any information. Too many times I have been asked same questions. I will pull out my standard answer up in the mountains.


----------



## bowtech84

What units do you hunt?


----------



## buckykm1

bowtech84 said:


> What units do you hunt?



All of them between Great Falls, Missoula and Yellowstone park. take your pick on which one to start in. lol

Kevin


----------



## bowtech84

Ha, I got my own "secret spot". Just giving ya a hard time.


----------

